# this is carpentry magizine



## kreg mcmahon (Jul 25, 2009)

:thumbsup: in case you have not subscribed to this is carpentry new online magizine published by gary katz, a professional carpenter and trainer here is the link

www.thisiscarpentry.com

it is free to sign up and has some great ideas and topics to help you through the day or project.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I get too many magazines already. Most just sit on the table.

G


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Carpentry ?*



GeorgeC said:


> I get too many magazines already. Most just sit on the table.


George, I know the feeling, my magazines are already off the table onto the floor. BTW, By The Way, you're a woodworker just make a bigger table. Or a magazine rack.:laughing: bill
BTW, I clicked the site and was not impressed, mainly beacuse it's a one page at a time proceedure to view, but looking at the site again I found lots of interesting woodworking projects. Although we are woodworkers here, not carpenters, some of the ideas are interesting and might be useful. :thumbsup:


----------



## kreg mcmahon (Jul 25, 2009)

GeorgeC said:


> I get too many magazines already. Most just sit on the table.
> 
> G


george the mag is only online to read so it will not collect on your table.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That's a cool magazine. I'm in. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## kreg mcmahon (Jul 25, 2009)

if you click on it now for the new issue you can read an article that I just had published about built-ins.

www.thisiscarpentry.com page 118


----------



## Cowdog80 (Oct 13, 2009)

that is definitely the way of the future. print mags are going the way of the dodo.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> George, I know the feeling, my magazines are already off the table onto the floor. BTW, By The Way, you're a woodworker just make a bigger table. Or a magazine rack.:laughing: bill
> BTW, I clicked the site and was not impressed, mainly beacuse it's a one page at a time proceedure to view, but looking at the site again I found lots of interesting woodworking projects. Although we are woodworkers here, not carpenters, some of the ideas are interesting and might be useful. :thumbsup:


 
Excuse me! Some of us are woodworkers and carpenters.:thumbsup:


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks Kreg. I prefer printed mags but I like this one. I'm in.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Until they can get their page code corrected so it doesn't automatically resize my browser, I won't be reading it. Doesn't matter what's there as far as woodworking information or carpentry information.

Thanks for the link though.


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

It can also be downloaded as a PDF. Better option for me.


----------



## wow-thats-a-cool-car (Nov 15, 2009)

online magazines and the thing of the future! and I have read this one before it is very interesting


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Gary Katz is rated as super dude for carpentry :}:} Trimming seems to be his forte:smile:


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks for posting the link Kreg.

Gerry


----------

